# Ubuntu has improved a bunch since 07...



## Flyordie (Sep 19, 2009)

Just installed Jaunty Jackalope.  Impressed overall... Cept for JAVA... Any way to get 64bit JAVA to run a bit smoother for a game like Runescape...?

I will edit this post as find things that I think have improved or gotten better. This system will replace Windows XP I hope...


----------



## i789 (Sep 30, 2009)

why should ubuntu be anything like windows xp, thats so 8 years ago  Seriously, you should try beryl (compiz fusion now), looks way better than Aero. Ubuntu is linux at heart, so it will never become windows, NEVER!!! (ok, calm down, chill... )


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 30, 2009)

I was using Ubuntu 9 (Jaunty Jackalope) for a good few months before I got Windows 7. It is a great OS (Ubuntu that is).


----------



## Reventon (Oct 1, 2009)

Is Ubuntu free? And what kind of features differ from 32-bit to 64-bit? Same as Windows?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes Ubuntu is free. The difference between 64bit and 32bit is the same regardless of OS AFAIK.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2009)

I had Ubuntu why did it never look like this. Can someone explain?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you mean? When did you have Ubuntu (what version) and look like what?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I had Ubuntu why did it never look like this. Can someone explain?



http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-8.04-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200 (Same principle on later cards/OSs)


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 1, 2009)

Compiz is 72.963352% useless eye poison(NOT eye candies) and blows up all the time, both on my laptop(Go 7600) and desktop(GTX260).


----------



## Reventon (Oct 1, 2009)

What's the best version of Ubuntu right now? I'll need to look into it, I need a 64-bit OS so I can take advantage of these empty slots for my RAM.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 1, 2009)

The latest version is normally the best. In Ubuntu's case, this is true. (Not so true with some distros, as the latest version will be have an 'experimental' status)

Ubuntu 9.04 is the most recent version of Ubuntu and 9.10 will come out in October later this month. But don't wait until 9.10 comes out, upgrading to the newest version is a breeze.


----------



## i789 (Oct 1, 2009)

New version of Ubuntu comes about every six months, so if you are too lazy (like me) just choose Long Term Support (LTS) version that upgrades every two years (tech support for 3 years for all LTS versions)


----------

